# So many breeders! Need some assistance



## Maxy24

Hello all, I joined this forum for some advice/opinions on breeders in New England. My aunt and uncle are looking at getting a puppy now that their kids are old enough (twins, going into 3rd grade) and are either getting a golden or a lab. I think a golden would probably be a better fit for their personalities(or maybe I've just met too many crazy labs working in doggy daycare). I didn't want them going to some BYB so I mentioned that breeder research is a hobby of mine (I've been trying to compile a directory of good breeders for the last few years) and that I'd love to help them in their breeder search. So I looked for golden breeders in the New England area. I knew there would be a lot but boy are there a LOT. I finished my search and have come out with a list of about 40 breeders that at least seem decent based on their website. I'm avoiding strictly hunting/field breeders as I don't think my aunt and uncle would be the right fit for that sort of dog.

So I guess I'm looking for opinions on and experiences with these breeders. Some seem really awesome. Have all health tests on their dogs, title their dogs, talk about their breeding philosophy, etc. Some are missing some tests but don't indicate if the dog has ever been bred or seem awesome except for one thing, and some just don't post a lot of info on their websites. I don't want to scratch them off the list without knowing that they're not up to par for certain. For all I know they're perfect and just don't provide enough info on their website for me to know that. To really know my aunt and uncle would have to talk with the breeder but I don't know if they'll really understand enough about health test and such to see past a breeder's excuse or inadequate explanation. I want to send them a list of breeders I'm really confident in. So I'm hoping you can help me out with that. Anyway my list is split into two groups. One group is breeders who based on their websites have no issues, they seem great. The other group are breeders who are missing stuff, don't have enough info, or I have questions about.

So if anyone has info on any of these breeders, especially the "questionable" ones please pass it along. Don't worry if you only know about one breeder out of all of them, I want to hear it!

One thing I'm curious about for ALL of the breeders is whether they raise their pups in the house or in a kennel. I don't want to suggest kennel raised pups, I just don't like the idea. But lots of breeders don't mention where their puppies are raised so I would like that info if you have it. If in my search I found a breeder I thought raised their pups in kennels they got put in my second group of breeders (assuming they were otherwise good).

Also let me know if any of these breeders produce dogs that are "too much" to be solely family pets for the average owner.


*Group 1: Breeders that appear to do everything right (let me know if you think/know otherwise!)*
*1. Abalee* Welcome to Abalee Golden Retrievers - Home
*2. Broadway* ***Broadway Golden Retrievers
*3. Cayberry* Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut
*4. Cloverdale* http://www.simplesite.com/cloverdale/591781
*5. Fox Run* FoxRun Goldens
*6. Aquinna* Aquinna Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sturbridge, Massachusetts
*7. Astar* AStar Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Bridgewater, Ma
*8. Cressida* Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com
*9. Dromara* HOME - www.dromaragoldens.com
*10. Starhill* * Starhill Golden Retrievers *
*11. Yukon* Yukon Golden Retrievers and French Bulldogs, Puppies, breeders, Massachusetts - Home Page
*12. Goldiva* Goldiva Golden Retrievers - Raising Champion Golden Retrievers in the USA & Canada
*13. Poetic Gold *PoeticGold Golden Retrievers â€” PoeticGold Farm
*14. Royal River* Royal River Retrievers – Golden Retriever Breeder in Yarmouth, ME
*15. Eastshore* Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm
*16. Milbrose* Milbrose
*17. Mirasol *Mirasol Goldens
*18. Sunkissed* http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com/index.html (website isn't working atm, not sure why)
*19. Thornlea* ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire
*20. Butternut Hill* Butternut Hill Golden Retrievers
*21. Goldensand* Goldensand Golden Retrievers - Vermont
*22. Kilohana* Kilohana Golden Retrievers


*Group 2: Breeders that seem good but I have some questions or concerns about*
*1. GingerRun* GingerRun Golden Retrievers - golden retriever breeders connecticut puppies
-Parents of most recent litter are Meggy and Terran. I cannot find all health test info on either of them. Meggy is missing cardiac, Terran is missing cardiac and CERF. Otherwise they look good.
*2. Valentia* Valentia- Home Page
-Can't find some health tests on all but one dog
*3. Clew Bay* Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home
-None of their dogs have titles. Likely not a big deal to my aunt and uncle but I personally like some evidence that the dogs go out in public...it helps prove they have decent temperaments.
*4. Golden Bear* Goldenbear Kennels - GOLDEN-B-BEAR Kennels,Â* Golden Retrievers - Sudbury, Massachusetts
-Not a lot of titles but do have a lot of conformation photos.
-Have at least four litters planned this year which seems a little excessive
*5. Nautilus* Nautilus Golden Retrievers - Plymouth, MA (USA)
-I cannot find all health tests for a lot of their dogs but don't know whether or not any of those dogs have actually been bred
*6. Rainyday* Rainyday Golden Retrievers
-Can't find all of the health tests for either parents of their current litter
*7. Sapphire* golden retriever puppies
-Can't find health tests on several dogs even though she claims on the website that they have them
-None of the current dogs have any titles
-Say they usually have 4 litters a year which is a little excessive
*8. Tangleloft* Golden Retriever Breeder Tangleloft Golden Retrievers Established 1968 - 40 Years of Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - USA - Massachusetts - Brimfield - Boston - New England
-Can't find all of the health tests for several dogs. One of them, Hayley, I know has been bred
*9. Twin-Beau-D* Twin-Beau-D Golden Retrievers & Kennels
-Can't find all health tests for many of their dogs
-Females don't have any titles
*10. Golden Dreams* https://goldendreamskennel.shutterfly.com/
-No titles on females
-Website is out of date by about a year so not super sure of anything
*11. Colonial* Colonial Goldens
-Puppies appear to be raised in kennels
*12. Pathfinder* Home
-Only one dog has any titles but they do have conformation photos of other dogs
*13. Profile* Profile Goldens - A Facility Exclusively for Golden Retreivers
-Can't find all health tests on several dogs
-Mostly there is just a general lack of info on the site
*14. River Bound* Untitled 1
-Can't find all health tests for Ashley who was bred in 2011
*15. Southern Cross* Southern Cross Golden Retrievers - Homepage
-Only one dog has titles
*16. Starquest* Starquest Golden Retrievers
-Only one dog has a title
*17. Crangold* Crangold Golden Retrievers & Kennel
-Website doesn't use the dogs' full names so it was very hard to find the necessary info. Using K9data I think I found most of the dogs and they were fully health tested. But if anyone knows for sure that would be nice.
*18. Grey Birch* Grey Birch enter
-Can't find all health tests for Indy who was bred but they claim she has all of the tests.
*19. Magica* Magica Golden Retrievers: Agility, Obedience, Conformation and Training
-Looks awesome but I don't know if she's actually a breeder 


I am also looking for info on *Marla Fields*. I don't have a kennel name. My mom is facebook friends with someone who just got a puppy from her. A quick search shows some of her dogs and they appear to be shown in conformation and fully health tested. Just wondering if anyone knows of her.


So if anyone read all of that thank you for your help!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow, this is jampacked! 

I am PoeticGold, and we had a litter that just went home. We will not breed again for 1 1/2 to 2 years. Royal River Goldens is in Maine, and her bitch did not get pregnant this time, so it will be 6 months before she will try again. Marla Fields owns one of the PoeticGold show puppies, and she is StrawberryFields Goldens. All of us have loved house dogs that we also show, and are small hobby breeders.


----------



## ArchersMom

Good for you for doing research! That is an awfully long lost of breeders. I know we have at least one dog here from Poetic Gold, and another from Tangleloft I believe. I think Tangleloft might have more field type goldens? Do you have a couple favorite breeders in particular? Are they looking to get a pup at a particular time? That might narrow down the search a bit.

ETA: no wonder I recognize the PoeticGold name :doh:


----------



## ArchersMom

You may just do a search of the individual breeders on the forum. Here's a recent thread where someone asked about Abalee goldens: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/275682-ct-breeder.html

Of course, whichever breeder you like make sure the individual dogs being bred have all clearances. Good luck!


----------



## jdb

I have a pup from Yukon goldens. He was raised in the kitchen of Charlene Devens' home. I absolutely love and adore him, and get complements on him wherever we go. He seriously loves EVERYONE! He does the typical puppy stuff (biting, though he's getting much better), but he's house trained, crate trained, knows several commands, and is getting better about walking on his leash.


----------



## DanaRuns

Whatever you do, stay away from PoeticGold. That breeder is *cRaZy!*



(_Pssst! It's a joke!_  )


----------



## Ljilly28

DanaRuns said:


> Whatever you do, stay away from PoeticGold. That breeder is *cRaZy!*
> 
> 
> 
> (_Pssst! It's a joke!_  )


LOL!!! Dog Crazy!


----------



## Ljilly28

These are just impressions from lvining in the area. One great breeder you missed Is Pebwin on Capecod. I really love the Cloverdale goldens, and could picture buying one from there. Twin Beau D has been around for a long time, and is the foundation of some longlasting & outstanding breeding programs. I had a Twin Beau D dog in the 90's, and there are some beautiful ones on the forum. Magica is a forum member here under MurphyTeller, and she has amazing MACH agility golden boys from great lines but no girls. The Tangleloft dogs I think are very beautiful, and I know several wonderful ones.


----------



## cubbysan

I have a 7 year old Twin Beau D dog and he is the best. When I moved out to KC, my new vet told me he was probably the best dog she had ever met in looks and temperament.

As for clearances, Nancy gave me printouts of the parents' clearances, even though they were not listed on OFA and K9data. If you can't find the clearances listed on any of the breeder's dogs, just ask them. Many of the old timers do not bother publishing them.

There are many great breeders in your area.


----------



## nolefan

Congratulations on the start of a great research project, you're nice to help your aunt and uncle - Nice job! And I agree with you  Labs are great but there is just something special about Golden Retrievers…. I'm curious if you've ever been to a dog show where there would be a chance to see obedience and conformation and maybe even agility? If not I think you might enjoy meeting people and seeing the different dogs in person. Asking questions about the dogs you like and where they are from. Infodog.com will let you do a regional search. AKC.org or GRCA.org should also let you search different shows.
After clearances are confirmed, I love looking for breeders who are trying to produce all around puppies who will be moderate dogs in looks and who will be easy to train and biddable as well. I really think balance is key and a good breeder who concentrates on more than one aspect (for example they mostly show their dogs in conformation but also participate in obedience) is a great way to find a nice family dog you can live with. I hope you'll keep us posted on how your search is going. It is fun to hear people start figuring out what they like and who they meet. Best of luck


----------



## Maxy24

Thanks everyone for your input!



> I am PoeticGold, and we had a litter that just went home. We will not breed again for 1 1/2 to 2 years. Royal River Goldens is in Maine, and her bitch did not get pregnant this time, so it will be 6 months before she will try again. Marla Fields owns one of the PoeticGold show puppies, and she is StrawberryFields Goldens. All of us have loved house dogs that we also show, and are small hobby breeders.


Thank you so much for this info, I will pass it along. I'm not sure when exactly they plan on getting a pup. They are in the middle of moving right now though.



> Good for you for doing research! That is an awfully long lost of breeders. I know we have at least one dog here from Poetic Gold, and another from Tangleloft I believe. I think Tangleloft might have more field type goldens? Do you have a couple favorite breeders in particular? Are they looking to get a pup at a particular time? That might narrow down the search a bit


I try not to be too biased when I search for breeders for other people just because I don't know exactly what they'll be attracted to. Plus I don't want to consider one breeder superior just because they are better at making a website or provide more info. I want them to have lots of options so that they choose one of these and not some BYB. I think they want a pup soon, but I'm not sure of exactly when.



> You may just do a search of the individual breeders on the forum. Here's a recent thread where someone asked about Abalee goldens: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...t-breeder.html
> 
> Of course, whichever breeder you like make sure the individual dogs being bred have all clearances. Good luck!


I actually went through and did that before...though after a while I started to go cross-eyed lol. I found recommendations for several of them so that does sway me to recommend them.



> I have a pup from Yukon goldens. He was raised in the kitchen of Charlene Devens' home. I absolutely love and adore him, and get complements on him wherever we go. He seriously loves EVERYONE! He does the typical puppy stuff (biting, though he's getting much better), but he's house trained, crate trained, knows several commands, and is getting better about walking on his leash.


Thank you for telling me about your experience! I think they might like Yukon because they are located in the same town my uncle grew up in (and where his parents/my grandparents still live).



> These are just impressions from lvining in the area. One great breeder you missed Is Pebwin on Capecod. I really love the Cloverdale goldens, and could picture buying one from there. Twin Beau D has been around for a long time, and is the foundation of some longlasting & outstanding breeding programs. I had a Twin Beau D dog in the 90's, and there are some beautiful ones on the forum. Magica is a forum member here under MurphyTeller, and she has amazing MACH agility golden boys from great lines but no girls. The Tangleloft dogs I think are very beautiful, and I know several wonderful ones.


Thank you for your input! I checked out Pebwin and know I looked at the website before, I was trying to figure out why I didn't add them to my list. Turns out they require puppy owners to have a fence and my aunt and uncle do not. They are moving but I don't believe their new home has a fence either.


> I have a 7 year old Twin Beau D dog and he is the best. When I moved out to KC, my new vet told me he was probably the best dog she had ever met in looks and temperament.
> 
> As for clearances, Nancy gave me printouts of the parents' clearances, even though they were not listed on OFA and K9data. If you can't find the clearances listed on any of the breeder's dogs, just ask them. Many of the old timers do not bother publishing them.


Thank you so much for that info! I think I'll definitely include them in my final list.



> Congratulations on the start of a great research project, you're nice to help your aunt and uncle - Nice job! And I agree with you Labs are great but there is just something special about Golden Retrievers…. I'm curious if you've ever been to a dog show where there would be a chance to see obedience and conformation and maybe even agility? If not I think you might enjoy meeting people and seeing the different dogs in person. Asking questions about the dogs you like and where they are from. Infodog.com will let you do a regional search. AKC.org or GRCA.org should also let you search different shows.
> After clearances are confirmed, I love looking for breeders who are trying to produce all around puppies who will be moderate dogs in looks and who will be easy to train and biddable as well. I really think balance is key and a good breeder who concentrates on more than one aspect (for example they mostly show their dogs in conformation but also participate in obedience) is a great way to find a nice family dog you can live with. I hope you'll keep us posted on how your search is going. It is fun to hear people start figuring out what they like and who they meet. Best of luck


I've only been to one dog show...saw some conformation and rally-o. I probably shouldn't be judging breeds based on their behavior at doggy daycare, I know. Especially since last night I was mercilessly humped by a dog aggressive golden that's boarding there. That dog's crazy.

I agree with you, I think they should go with a breeder that does some obedience stuff (CGC at least) or perhaps therapy work. Those sort of skills translate well into "family pet" life.


So I think what I'll do is include all the breeders that I've seen recommended on the forum and ones who I have just a minor concern abour and then try and educate my aunt and uncle as best I can so they can make sure they get all the health clearances before putting down a deposit and know what questions to ask/what to look for.


----------



## Sally's Mom

There are some breeders in your top 22 that do not have elbow clearances and in some cases neither hip or elbow clearances in some dogs they have bred or are currently breeding.


----------



## VickiR

I have 3 goldens from Dromara.
I got two when she still lived in Maryland and when she moved to MA, I went there to get another one.
You won't be sorry.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

We got our pup from Yukon Goldens and we LOVE Him!!!! His looks are gorgeous and his temperment is great too.


----------



## Bolt

Bolt is from Brookshire Goldens and I highly recommend them as well. But you have a great list already! Good luck and hope you find a great pup ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shalva

I am Milbrose and we will be having a litter in the spring/summer of 2015. I have not decided who are stud dog will be although I have some dogs that I am thinking about. Keep in mind that my dogs are out of European pedigrees and are a bit different in style. 

I will be breeding Connie for her last and final litter and her clearances are listed both on the website and on K9 data. It is important to me to have dogs that can do what they were bred to do and as such we will be breeding to a dog that has a strong field background. We show are dogs mostly in Canada because of the difference in style. 

good luck with your search


----------



## MikaTallulah

Did I miss Sunfire on the list??

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News


----------



## Chris21

Hi,
Did you ever decide which breeder to go with?


----------



## AmberSunrise

....................................................................


----------



## Maxy24

That's odd, I have sunfire on my list in the word document, just for some reason I didn't post it here...not sure why. I was not turned off by the performance aspect though, I just don't want strictly hunting breeders. Multipurpose is fine, we'll know more when we talk to the breeders and see what their dogs energy is like.

My aunt told me she wants me to be involved when they start visiting breeders (actually she told me she wants me to come when they pick their puppy because I'd be better at choosing, so I had to tell her the breeder would actually be the one choosing, they are not used to the whole responsible breeder thing. I think they're going to be a little upset that they won't be able to get a pup like...next week. They probably wanted one before summer was over). So I can make sure we get health clearance records for the parents of any litters we look at. I'm pretty excited and I'm not even getting a puppy. I just hope they end up going with one of the breeders I recommended. Last time I made a list of breeders for someone (GSDs) they ended up going to some BYB that bred "king sized" shepherds. Hope she can still walk in a few years and isn't sketchy like so many BYB shepherds...especially since they want an outside dog despite my protests.


So anyway, the list has been forwarded. I had to cut out some of the breeders because my parents informed me that 40 would overwhelm them. I still have the entire list, so if they can't find what they need on the list I sent them I still have some more breeders for them to look into.


Thank you everyone for the advice and experiences, once my aunt and uncle decide which breeders they'd like to look into more I'll be coming back here to double check with people's experiences. I'll also probably need some advice on talking to breeders, never done that before!

Now I'm trying to make a lab breeder list for them and I gotta say it's a lot harder than the goldens were. The conformation dogs are obese half the time which is kind of a turn off, I mean I'm supposed to be telling them that those are "ideal" labs and they're enormous. I wouldn't want a lab that looks like that, especially when my aunt and uncle are used to BYB dogs which usually look more field dog like. I mean there was a split in goldens but at least all the dogs looked healthy and able to like...run without getting winded, conformation or field. I did find some multipurpose breeders who had good looking dogs. Still conformation style but with a waistline, hopefully they are still the more moderate energy labs.


----------



## lcgb53

My 5-month-old Molly is from Toryglen of Carver, MA. Diane is friendly, knows her dogs and has a houseful of ribbons and awards. Molly's dad is from Twin-Beau-D, Swansea, MA. Molly is a handful, but WOW, is she beautiful !!


----------



## mmichaels

*Do not go with Nautilus Golden Retrievers*

Hi, I just joined this because Julie McKinnon at Nautilus doesn't care about the health of what she produces. I have a 3 year old male from Alejandro (one of her champions) and Camino. She kept one of the siblings, believe his name is Keystone - she has bred him already. My golden had a Penn Hip done and the results were HORRIBLE. To add insult to injury, he was recently diagnosed with Stage IV Lymphoma - just after his 3rd birthday. When I told Julie the news...I didn't even get an apology. Please spread the word...the owners are the ones who have to demand responsible breeding. Her dogs are beautiful, but my experience, not healthy.


----------



## Kmullen

mmichaels said:


> Hi, I just joined this because Julie McKinnon at Nautilus doesn't care about the health of what she produces. I have a 3 year old male from Alejandro (one of her champions) and Camino. She kept one of the siblings, believe his name is Keystone - she has bred him already. My golden had a Penn Hip done and the results were HORRIBLE. To add insult to injury, he was recently diagnosed with Stage IV Lymphoma - just after his 3rd birthday. When I told Julie the news...I didn't even get an apology. Please spread the word...the owners are the ones who have to demand responsible breeding. Her dogs are beautiful, but my experience, not healthy.


 I am so sorry for what you are having to go through. I hope the breeder eventually acknowledges the situation and does the right thing.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I am so sorry for what you're going through. It is so sad. 
I hope that your breeder supports you, and I would encourage you to put your dog on k9data, so that his condition is a 'part of the record'. It'd keep him there for you forever, and you'd know he matters to the breed and those who research it.


----------



## Harleysmum

If you google Nautilus they have a couple of complaints about them. Bearing in mind the nature of the complaints I would cross them off the list.


----------



## nolefan

Prism Goldens said:


> I am so sorry for what you're going through. It is so sad.
> I hope that your breeder supports you, and I would encourage you to put your dog on k9data, so that his condition is a 'part of the record'. It'd keep him there for you forever, and you'd know he matters to the breed and those who research it.


Unbearable. I am so sorry. Please, please, please put your dog on k9data as suggested. It is one of the best ways to get his story out there - www.k9data.com.


----------



## Megora

mmichaels said:


> Hi, I just joined this because Julie McKinnon at Nautilus doesn't care about the health of what she produces. I have a 3 year old male from Alejandro (one of her champions) and Camino. She kept one of the siblings, believe his name is Keystone - she has bred him already. My golden had a Penn Hip done and the results were HORRIBLE. To add insult to injury, he was recently diagnosed with Stage IV Lymphoma - just after his 3rd birthday. When I told Julie the news...I didn't even get an apology. Please spread the word...the owners are the ones who have to demand responsible breeding. Her dogs are beautiful, but my experience, not healthy.


I don't really have a comment on the breeder (I don't really like to see a lot of Nautilus for various reasons and I probably would not buy a puppy from the breeder for those same reasons)....

I do agree with Robin and others to enter your dog on K9Data and display the lymphoma on there. Same thing with hips for that matter. If you had done OFA's, the results would be there on OFA for other breeders to take into consideration. 

But one small thing on responsible breeding... this is probably a tough thing to say, but I'm going to say this because it hasn't been said and I wouldn't want somebody saying friends of mine are breeding irresponsibly on the basis they've produced a dog with two issues that happen with all kinds of dogs for all kinds of reasons. 

Lymphoma is one of those cancers which I really hope we get more understanding of with the Morris Foundation Study. As of right now, we don't know how much is hereditary and how much is environmental caused or triggered. It scares the heck out of me and I'm very sorry you had this dx with your dog. 

Penn Hip too... I don't necessarily understand truly horrible hips are with PH and how they translate to what we know and can compare. Are these hips moderate by the OFA views? Are they severe (severely misshapen hips that are out of socket). 

In looking up that litter you were referring to - I see 3 dogs with good hips or better. I vaguely remember somebody telling me that if they have a litter of 10 puppies and half of them get their hip/elbow clearances.... they consider that a success. I may be remembering that wrong, but that was the gist of it. 

*** I'm not sure what I saw earlier with the 5 dogs? I was rushing out of the house for dog class LOL. My point is still the same. The unfortunate fact is that not every dog in a litter is going to be perfect. A successful litter may be one where you have an average of success. 

I do think sometimes there are people who receive cancer dx on their dogs and want the parents and littermates retired.... and it isn't always practical or necessary. 

I spent a good 20 minutes writing this and debating about positing it. With the prevalence of both cancer and joint dysfunction in the breed... I did think it was an important thought. Even though I probably didn't say it right... Again, I'm very sorry about the dx and wish you all the best with your dog. I do think it's terrible too that you've received no contact from the breeder. I'm used to breeders being in contact every step of the way with my dogs... one breeder especially cried on the phone with us when we called her to let her know our dog died. That is what you expect from these people...


----------



## lhowemt

Megora said:


> I'm used to breeders being in contact every step of the way with my dogs... one breeder especially cried on the phone with us when we called her to let her know our dog died. That is what you expect from these people...


So so true.

I am sorry to hear of your plight, and hope that we provide some comfort. Many, if not all of us, have been down the cancer road. Big hugs!

Regarding k9data. Often people put health issues under the "honorifics" line. It is a great place for people researching pups to fund info. Lymphoma at 3 yo is significant, IMO more so than getting it at even 8 or 9. 

Hang in there


----------



## Kathyvmd

*Let's be truthful*



mmichaels said:


> Hi, I just joined this because Julie McKinnon at Nautilus doesn't care about the health of what she produces. I have a 3 year old male from Alejandro (one of her champions) and Camino. She kept one of the siblings, believe his name is Keystone - she has bred him already. My golden had a Penn Hip done and the results were HORRIBLE. To add insult to injury, he was recently diagnosed with Stage IV Lymphoma - just after his 3rd birthday. When I told Julie the news...I didn't even get an apology. Please spread the word...the owners are the ones who have to demand responsible breeding. Her dogs are beautiful, but my experience, not healthy.


Let's start by telling the truth-- mmichaels contacted Julie a few years ago to tell her of the poor PennHip score--although it is not what we would like the truth is the dog is not lame, never was, and is walking and running just fine. As a veterinarian I told her that PennHip is a tool that we use to try to predict who is at a greater risk of having hip dysplasia----it does not say the dog is dysplastic. Having this knowledge allows us to be proactive and do things like keep the dog lean, avoid pounding exercises, and use chondroprotectants like glucosamine . As mentioned in another post there are 3 other dogs from that litter with OFA good results. The 5th is in a pet home with no complaints. We tried to explain this to mmichaels but she could not hear us and said we didn't care.
Now she told us the devastating news about the lymphoma.. Via email. Julie responded by saying that she wished mmichaels had called sooner because she felt I could be a good source of information for mmichaels. Mmichaels wrote back that Julie's behavior was "despicable"! Why?? She was trying to offer advice and felt I could help more than She could--regardless, I emailed mmichaels and offered our sympathy and said if she wanted to discuss anything we were here to help. Mmichaels responded by saying we needed to give her all the littermate owners names and addresses ...... Well that would be very unethical of us to randomly give out other peoples names and addresses but as it turns out 3 of them are ours and healthy and the 4th is a healthy pet. I told mmichaels that but she was not listening----I understand her anguish again told her how sorry we were that she had to go through this; and this is new territory for us as well to have such a young dog diagnosed, but I suggested she turn her anger into something productive like Golden Retriever research . She then said she would turn to social media. There was nothing we could say or do to help her or console her--- and that part I understand. But not to be truthful is what is "despicable".


----------



## mmichaels

Thank you for the post. Please understand, I am not blaming Nautilus for Teddy having cancer. I understand that no one can control cancer. My initial reason for posting was how horrible the response was. Very similar experience when I communicated the news about his Penn Hip report. Extremely, extremely defensive. I never asked Nautilus for a thing nor did I blame them. I was simply being a responsible pet owner and communicated what the story was with my dog. Communication with her partner has been more pleasant, she at least said she was sorry to hear the news, but just last night I got an email from Julie, who saw these posts and called me a "spoiled mean bitch" for posting something on this forum. So to everyone I would say, you have a choice in who you do "business" with. If you want to be treated with respect, empathy, and compassion especially when you need it most...Nautilus is not the breeder to go with.


----------



## mmichaels

Kathy, to address your post, Julie's behavior is despicable, and continues to be so. You are the only one who has apologized, a very basic human response. There was no advice offered, the only thing Julie has done is defend her lines. I am trying to be productive - I've learned a lot in the last 2 months and wanted to share my experience. I asked if you would share littermate info, and you said no - your prerogative. I have an old photo of the puppies with Camino, and there are more than 5 dogs from that litter. Just last night, Julie offered to meet with me "face to face" after she called me a mean, spoiled bitch. Last sentence in that email was "so when you would like to address this like a professional adult let me know". That was all I ever wanted from Julie in the first place...a professional, if not, caring, empathetic response. I've received neither.


----------



## mmichaels

Harlysmum, thanks for your suggestion to Google Nautilus. I did, and there are some complaints against them filed with the BBB...one with a very similar exchange/experience as mine. Caveat Emptor


----------



## Coastie

Harleysmum said:


> If you google Nautilus they have a couple of complaints about them. Bearing in mind the nature of the complaints I would cross them off the list.


How difficult is it to avoid that lineage when searching for a breeder in coastal Mass? I read that they're prolific in the area right now. Thanks very much for candid advice! We have never shopped for a breeder before. We just got lucky last time and he landed in our loving laps. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Geoff

*Goldiva Goldens*

Hello to this Thread

We have recently been fortunate enough to come together with our third Golden Retriever. Our first two were from local back-yard breeders. That is not a slight, but just a way of saying they were not as devoted to dogs of conformation and such as some of the higher profile ones that are out there. 
Both our previous companions lived happy normal length lives.
For our third, we decided to go to Maine as we love the state so much and spend as much time there as we can.
That love for the state and of Goldens ultimately brought us to Goldiva Goldens. 
I was initially hesitant to look as I was afraid I would be looked upon as not qualified in some way to have one of they're animals. 
I am happy to say I took the chance and was able to find my current pal AuRI.
His mom is Goldivas Love On The Wild Side Sookie. And his dad is My Buddy's Boppity Bop Blue Moon.
I am not high society in any way shape or form, and my dog is from Main Street High Society. He is just the Bomb to me. I can not thank Lauren Faulhaber enough for trusting me with this beautiful animal.
Goldiva has been wonderful to me. Without getting into details because they are not germaine to this discussion, I will say AuRI did not get to us without incident. Through all of it, Lauren did everything she could for us to make sure we were throughly satisfied with our acquisition. And we throughly were, and are. 
If anyone now, or in the future reads this, I can tell you without any reservation how much we love our little guy and the way we were treated at Goldiva.
None of us in this world are perfect in any way. I can not yet speak to AuRIs longevity....But I can say I do not think Goldiva Goldens will in any way let you down in your estimation of what you feel an honest, responsible breeder of Golden Retrievers should be. Just my 2 cents

Geoff and Marian


----------



## lhowemt

How wonderful Geoff! Congrats on your high society baby, enjoy!


----------



## MeghanN

*Starting our Search for a Puppy*

Where did you end up getting a Golden from? We are beginning our search and have a similar list. Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## Olliegolden2

This message is for Lila, Pearl and Betty's mom. I would recognize a harborview puppy anywhere, your girls are sooo precious! I understand she does not have any litters coming up, and we are ready for our second golden. is it possible there are other breeders who have bred with harborview and might have a litter coming up? Thanks!


----------



## jessny

I know this is an old thread, but I second the recent posts looking for updates. We're in the same region and are embarking on our search for a puppy.


----------



## Kobys_mom

Olliegolden2 said:


> This message is for Lila, Pearl and Betty's mom. I would recognize a harborview puppy anywhere, your girls are sooo precious! I understand she does not have any litters coming up, and we are ready for our second golden. is it possible there are other breeders who have bred with harborview and might have a litter coming up? Thanks!


Same - I saw the Harborview pups and fell in love. Would love to know about other breeders who have bred with Harborview pups, if she's not going to have a litter any time soon. Though, I would be willing to wait, if it's not too far down the road.


----------



## 199216

Hi JDB!

Hope all is well. I was searching through this forum site for information on the breeder Yukon in Millis, MA. It came up that you got a puppy from this breeder. I was hoping you could tell me a little bit about your thoughts on the breeder, how your golden is doing, his/her temperament, and any other helpful insights! I put a deposit down to be put in Charlene's waiting list and I just want to double check I am choosing the right breeder.

Thanks!
Jaimi


----------



## 1000194306

Hello - I similarly put a deposit down and would appreciate any insight as well. Please let me know and thank you


----------



## Golden Dreamer21

Harleysmum said:


> If you google Nautilus they have a couple of complaints about them. Bearing in mind the nature of the complaints I would cross them off the list.


Hi, I've googled them and couldn't find complaints. Can you point me in the right direction, please?


----------



## Golden Dreamer21

Megora said:


> I don't really have a comment on the breeder (I don't really like to see a lot of Nautilus for various reasons and I probably would not buy a puppy from the breeder for those same reasons)....
> 
> I do agree with Robin and others to enter your dog on K9Data and display the lymphoma on there. Same thing with hips for that matter. If you had done OFA's, the results would be there on OFA for other breeders to take into consideration.
> 
> But one small thing on responsible breeding... this is probably a tough thing to say, but I'm going to say this because it hasn't been said and I wouldn't want somebody saying friends of mine are breeding irresponsibly on the basis they've produced a dog with two issues that happen with all kinds of dogs for all kinds of reasons.
> 
> Lymphoma is one of those cancers which I really hope we get more understanding of with the Morris Foundation Study. As of right now, we don't know how much is hereditary and how much is environmental caused or triggered. It scares the heck out of me and I'm very sorry you had this dx with your dog.
> 
> Penn Hip too... I don't necessarily understand truly horrible hips are with PH and how they translate to what we know and can compare. Are these hips moderate by the OFA views? Are they severe (severely misshapen hips that are out of socket).
> 
> In looking up that litter you were referring to - I see 3 dogs with good hips or better. I vaguely remember somebody telling me that if they have a litter of 10 puppies and half of them get their hip/elbow clearances.... they consider that a success. I may be remembering that wrong, but that was the gist of it.
> 
> *** I'm not sure what I saw earlier with the 5 dogs? I was rushing out of the house for dog class LOL. My point is still the same. The unfortunate fact is that not every dog in a litter is going to be perfect. A successful litter may be one where you have an average of success.
> 
> I do think sometimes there are people who receive cancer dx on their dogs and want the parents and littermates retired.... and it isn't always practical or necessary.
> 
> I spent a good 20 minutes writing this and debating about positing it. With the prevalence of both cancer and joint dysfunction in the breed... I did think it was an important thought. Even though I probably didn't say it right... Again, I'm very sorry about the dx and wish you all the best with your dog. I do think it's terrible too that you've received no contact from the breeder. I'm used to breeders being in contact every step of the way with my dogs... one breeder especially cried on the phone with us when we called her to let her know our dog died. That is what you expect from these people...


Hi,
Would you mind sharing why you don't like to see a lot of Nautilus and your reasons behind it? Feel free to send me a pm if you don't want to post it. I'd appreciate your feedback.

Thank you!


----------



## Megora

Golden Dreamer21 said:


> Hi,
> Would you mind sharing why you don't like to see a lot of Nautilus and your reasons behind it? Feel free to send me a pm if you don't want to post it. I'd appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thank you!


After 6 years, I'm probably just doing the same thing I suggest you do and scrolling through and reading what people had to say and in full what I had to say. 

I'm not sure what the breeder in question is breeding nowadays, however way back then there was a lot of very tight line breeding and really high COI's. It could be she doesn't breed that closely now? Not sure. Have not looked into them lately.


----------



## tdaniels033

Maxy24 said:


> Hello all, I joined this forum for some advice/opinions on breeders in New England. My aunt and uncle are looking at getting a puppy now that their kids are old enough (twins, going into 3rd grade) and are either getting a golden or a lab. I think a golden would probably be a better fit for their personalities(or maybe I've just met too many crazy labs working in doggy daycare). I didn't want them going to some BYB so I mentioned that breeder research is a hobby of mine (I've been trying to compile a directory of good breeders for the last few years) and that I'd love to help them in their breeder search. So I looked for golden breeders in the New England area. I knew there would be a lot but boy are there a LOT. I finished my search and have come out with a list of about 40 breeders that at least seem decent based on their website. I'm avoiding strictly hunting/field breeders as I don't think my aunt and uncle would be the right fit for that sort of dog.
> 
> So I guess I'm looking for opinions on and experiences with these breeders. Some seem really awesome. Have all health tests on their dogs, title their dogs, talk about their breeding philosophy, etc. Some are missing some tests but don't indicate if the dog has ever been bred or seem awesome except for one thing, and some just don't post a lot of info on their websites. I don't want to scratch them off the list without knowing that they're not up to par for certain. For all I know they're perfect and just don't provide enough info on their website for me to know that. To really know my aunt and uncle would have to talk with the breeder but I don't know if they'll really understand enough about health test and such to see past a breeder's excuse or inadequate explanation. I want to send them a list of breeders I'm really confident in. So I'm hoping you can help me out with that. Anyway my list is split into two groups. One group is breeders who based on their websites have no issues, they seem great. The other group are breeders who are missing stuff, don't have enough info, or I have questions about.
> 
> So if anyone has info on any of these breeders, especially the "questionable" ones please pass it along. Don't worry if you only know about one breeder out of all of them, I want to hear it!
> 
> One thing I'm curious about for ALL of the breeders is whether they raise their pups in the house or in a kennel. I don't want to suggest kennel raised pups, I just don't like the idea. But lots of breeders don't mention where their puppies are raised so I would like that info if you have it. If in my search I found a breeder I thought raised their pups in kennels they got put in my second group of breeders (assuming they were otherwise good).
> 
> Also let me know if any of these breeders produce dogs that are "too much" to be solely family pets for the average owner.
> 
> 
> *Group 1: Breeders that appear to do everything right (let me know if you think/know otherwise!)
> 1. Abalee* Welcome to Abalee Golden Retrievers - Home
> *2. Broadway* ***Broadway Golden Retrievers
> *3. Cayberry* Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut
> *4. Cloverdale* Home - www.simplesite.com/cloverdale
> *5. Fox Run* FoxRun Goldens
> *6. Aquinna* Aquinna Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sturbridge, Massachusetts
> *7. Astar* AStar Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Bridgewater, Ma
> *8. Cressida* Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com
> *9. Dromara* HOME - www.dromaragoldens.com
> *10. Starhill* * Starhill Golden Retrievers *
> *11. Yukon* Yukon Golden Retrievers and French Bulldogs, Puppies, breeders, Massachusetts - Home Page
> *12. Goldiva* Goldiva Golden Retrievers - Raising Champion Golden Retrievers in the USA & Canada
> *13. Poetic Gold *PoeticGold Golden Retrievers â€” PoeticGold Farm
> *14. Royal River* Royal River Retrievers – Golden Retriever Breeder in Yarmouth, ME
> *15. Eastshore* Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm
> *16. Milbrose* Milbrose
> *17. Mirasol *Mirasol Goldens
> *18. Sunkissed* SUNKISSED GOLDENS (website isn't working atm, not sure why)
> *19. Thornlea* ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire
> *20. Butternut Hill* Butternut Hill Golden Retrievers
> *21. Goldensand* Goldensand Golden Retrievers - Vermont
> *22. Kilohana* Kilohana Golden Retrievers
> 
> 
> *Group 2: Breeders that seem good but I have some questions or concerns about
> 1. GingerRun* GingerRun Golden Retrievers - golden retriever breeders connecticut puppies
> -Parents of most recent litter are Meggy and Terran. I cannot find all health test info on either of them. Meggy is missing cardiac, Terran is missing cardiac and CERF. Otherwise they look good.
> *2. Valentia* Valentia- Home Page
> -Can't find some health tests on all but one dog
> *3. Clew Bay* Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home
> -None of their dogs have titles. Likely not a big deal to my aunt and uncle but I personally like some evidence that the dogs go out in public...it helps prove they have decent temperaments.
> *4. Golden Bear* Goldenbear Kennels - GOLDEN-B-BEAR Kennels,Â* Golden Retrievers - Sudbury, Massachusetts
> -Not a lot of titles but do have a lot of conformation photos.
> -Have at least four litters planned this year which seems a little excessive
> *5. Nautilus* Nautilus Golden Retrievers - Plymouth, MA (USA)
> -I cannot find all health tests for a lot of their dogs but don't know whether or not any of those dogs have actually been bred
> *6. Rainyday* Rainyday Golden Retrievers
> -Can't find all of the health tests for either parents of their current litter
> *7. Sapphire* golden retriever puppies
> -Can't find health tests on several dogs even though she claims on the website that they have them
> -None of the current dogs have any titles
> -Say they usually have 4 litters a year which is a little excessive
> *8. Tangleloft* Golden Retriever Breeder Tangleloft Golden Retrievers Established 1968 - 40 Years of Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - USA - Massachusetts - Brimfield - Boston - New England
> -Can't find all of the health tests for several dogs. One of them, Hayley, I know has been bred
> *9. Twin-Beau-D* Twin-Beau-D Golden Retrievers & Kennels
> -Can't find all health tests for many of their dogs
> -Females don't have any titles
> *10. Golden Dreams* Shutterfly
> -No titles on females
> -Website is out of date by about a year so not super sure of anything
> *11. Colonial* Colonial Goldens
> -Puppies appear to be raised in kennels
> *12. Pathfinder* Home
> -Only one dog has any titles but they do have conformation photos of other dogs
> *13. Profile* Profile Goldens - A Facility Exclusively for Golden Retreivers
> -Can't find all health tests on several dogs
> -Mostly there is just a general lack of info on the site
> *14. River Bound* Untitled 1
> -Can't find all health tests for Ashley who was bred in 2011
> *15. Southern Cross* Southern Cross Golden Retrievers - Homepage
> -Only one dog has titles
> *16. Starquest* Starquest Golden Retrievers
> -Only one dog has a title
> *17. Crangold* Crangold Golden Retrievers & Kennel
> -Website doesn't use the dogs' full names so it was very hard to find the necessary info. Using K9data I think I found most of the dogs and they were fully health tested. But if anyone knows for sure that would be nice.
> *18. Grey Birch* Grey Birch enter
> -Can't find all health tests for Indy who was bred but they claim she has all of the tests.
> *19. Magica* Magica Golden Retrievers: Agility, Obedience, Conformation and Training
> -Looks awesome but I don't know if she's actually a breeder
> 
> 
> I am also looking for info on *Marla Fields*. I don't have a kennel name. My mom is facebook friends with someone who just got a puppy from her. A quick search shows some of her dogs and they appear to be shown in conformation and fully health tested. Just wondering if anyone knows of her.
> 
> 
> So if anyone read all of that thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> I know this is an old conversation, but I am just starting on my journey of finding a puppy as I had to say goodbye to my companion recently, and I would love to talk to Maxy24 to pick your brain if you are still active in this forum an open to a phone conversation . Thank you


----------



## lifeexplorenow

Maxy24 said:


> Hello all, I joined this forum for some advice/opinions on breeders in New England. My aunt and uncle are looking at getting a puppy now that their kids are old enough (twins, going into 3rd grade) and are either getting a golden or a lab. I think a golden would probably be a better fit for their personalities(or maybe I've just met too many crazy labs working in doggy daycare). I didn't want them going to some BYB so I mentioned that breeder research is a hobby of mine (I've been trying to compile a directory of good breeders for the last few years) and that I'd love to help them in their breeder search. So I looked for golden breeders in the New England area. I knew there would be a lot but boy are there a LOT. I finished my search and have come out with a list of about 40 breeders that at least seem decent based on their website. I'm avoiding strictly hunting/field breeders as I don't think my aunt and uncle would be the right fit for that sort of dog.
> 
> So I guess I'm looking for opinions on and experiences with these breeders. Some seem really awesome. Have all health tests on their dogs, title their dogs, talk about their breeding philosophy, etc. Some are missing some tests but don't indicate if the dog has ever been bred or seem awesome except for one thing, and some just don't post a lot of info on their websites. I don't want to scratch them off the list without knowing that they're not up to par for certain. For all I know they're perfect and just don't provide enough info on their website for me to know that. To really know my aunt and uncle would have to talk with the breeder but I don't know if they'll really understand enough about health test and such to see past a breeder's excuse or inadequate explanation. I want to send them a list of breeders I'm really confident in. So I'm hoping you can help me out with that. Anyway my list is split into two groups. One group is breeders who based on their websites have no issues, they seem great. The other group are breeders who are missing stuff, don't have enough info, or I have questions about.
> 
> So if anyone has info on any of these breeders, especially the "questionable" ones please pass it along. Don't worry if you only know about one breeder out of all of them, I want to hear it!
> 
> One thing I'm curious about for ALL of the breeders is whether they raise their pups in the house or in a kennel. I don't want to suggest kennel raised pups, I just don't like the idea. But lots of breeders don't mention where their puppies are raised so I would like that info if you have it. If in my search I found a breeder I thought raised their pups in kennels they got put in my second group of breeders (assuming they were otherwise good).
> 
> Also let me know if any of these breeders produce dogs that are "too much" to be solely family pets for the average owner.
> 
> 
> *Group 1: Breeders that appear to do everything right (let me know if you think/know otherwise!)
> 1. Abalee* Welcome to Abalee Golden Retrievers - Home
> *2. Broadway* ***Broadway Golden Retrievers
> *3. Cayberry* Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut
> *4. Cloverdale* Home - www.simplesite.com/cloverdale
> *5. Fox Run* FoxRun Goldens
> *6. Aquinna* Aquinna Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sturbridge, Massachusetts
> *7. Astar* AStar Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Bridgewater, Ma
> *8. Cressida* Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com
> *9. Dromara* HOME - www.dromaragoldens.com
> *10. Starhill* * Starhill Golden Retrievers *
> *11. Yukon* Yukon Golden Retrievers and French Bulldogs, Puppies, breeders, Massachusetts - Home Page
> *12. Goldiva* Goldiva Golden Retrievers - Raising Champion Golden Retrievers in the USA & Canada
> *13. Poetic Gold *PoeticGold Golden Retrievers â€” PoeticGold Farm
> *14. Royal River* Royal River Retrievers – Golden Retriever Breeder in Yarmouth, ME
> *15. Eastshore* Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm
> *16. Milbrose* Milbrose
> *17. Mirasol *Mirasol Goldens
> *18. Sunkissed* SUNKISSED GOLDENS (website isn't working atm, not sure why)
> *19. Thornlea* ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire
> *20. Butternut Hill* Butternut Hill Golden Retrievers
> *21. Goldensand* Goldensand Golden Retrievers - Vermont
> *22. Kilohana* Kilohana Golden Retrievers
> 
> 
> *Group 2: Breeders that seem good but I have some questions or concerns about
> 1. GingerRun* GingerRun Golden Retrievers - golden retriever breeders connecticut puppies
> -Parents of most recent litter are Meggy and Terran. I cannot find all health test info on either of them. Meggy is missing cardiac, Terran is missing cardiac and CERF. Otherwise they look good.
> *2. Valentia* Valentia- Home Page
> -Can't find some health tests on all but one dog
> *3. Clew Bay* Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home
> -None of their dogs have titles. Likely not a big deal to my aunt and uncle but I personally like some evidence that the dogs go out in public...it helps prove they have decent temperaments.
> *4. Golden Bear* Goldenbear Kennels - GOLDEN-B-BEAR Kennels,Â* Golden Retrievers - Sudbury, Massachusetts
> -Not a lot of titles but do have a lot of conformation photos.
> -Have at least four litters planned this year which seems a little excessive
> *5. Nautilus* Nautilus Golden Retrievers - Plymouth, MA (USA)
> -I cannot find all health tests for a lot of their dogs but don't know whether or not any of those dogs have actually been bred
> *6. Rainyday* Rainyday Golden Retrievers
> -Can't find all of the health tests for either parents of their current litter
> *7. Sapphire* golden retriever puppies
> -Can't find health tests on several dogs even though she claims on the website that they have them
> -None of the current dogs have any titles
> -Say they usually have 4 litters a year which is a little excessive
> *8. Tangleloft* Golden Retriever Breeder Tangleloft Golden Retrievers Established 1968 - 40 Years of Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - USA - Massachusetts - Brimfield - Boston - New England
> -Can't find all of the health tests for several dogs. One of them, Hayley, I know has been bred
> *9. Twin-Beau-D* Twin-Beau-D Golden Retrievers & Kennels
> -Can't find all health tests for many of their dogs
> -Females don't have any titles
> *10. Golden Dreams* Shutterfly
> -No titles on females
> -Website is out of date by about a year so not super sure of anything
> *11. Colonial* Colonial Goldens
> -Puppies appear to be raised in kennels
> *12. Pathfinder* Home
> -Only one dog has any titles but they do have conformation photos of other dogs
> *13. Profile* Profile Goldens - A Facility Exclusively for Golden Retreivers
> -Can't find all health tests on several dogs
> -Mostly there is just a general lack of info on the site
> *14. River Bound* Untitled 1
> -Can't find all health tests for Ashley who was bred in 2011
> *15. Southern Cross* Southern Cross Golden Retrievers - Homepage
> -Only one dog has titles
> *16. Starquest* Starquest Golden Retrievers
> -Only one dog has a title
> *17. Crangold* Crangold Golden Retrievers & Kennel
> -Website doesn't use the dogs' full names so it was very hard to find the necessary info. Using K9data I think I found most of the dogs and they were fully health tested. But if anyone knows for sure that would be nice.
> *18. Grey Birch* Grey Birch enter
> -Can't find all health tests for Indy who was bred but they claim she has all of the tests.
> *19. Magica* Magica Golden Retrievers: Agility, Obedience, Conformation and Training
> -Looks awesome but I don't know if she's actually a breeder
> 
> 
> I am also looking for info on *Marla Fields*. I don't have a kennel name. My mom is facebook friends with someone who just got a puppy from her. A quick search shows some of her dogs and they appear to be shown in conformation and fully health tested. Just wondering if anyone knows of her.
> 
> 
> So if anyone read all of that thank you for your help!


This is absolutely amazing!!Thank you,thank you.I have spent hours and you are correct all are reserved. HAD a pup coming from Utah the pup was $3,500 and to get her here was going to cost almost $2,000.


----------



## lifeexplorenow

Maxy24 said:


> Hello all, I joined this forum for some advice/opinions on breeders in New England. My aunt and uncle are looking at getting a puppy now that their kids are old enough (twins, going into 3rd grade) and are either getting a golden or a lab. I think a golden would probably be a better fit for their personalities(or maybe I've just met too many crazy labs working in doggy daycare). I didn't want them going to some BYB so I mentioned that breeder research is a hobby of mine (I've been trying to compile a directory of good breeders for the last few years) and that I'd love to help them in their breeder search. So I looked for golden breeders in the New England area. I knew there would be a lot but boy are there a LOT. I finished my search and have come out with a list of about 40 breeders that at least seem decent based on their website. I'm avoiding strictly hunting/field breeders as I don't think my aunt and uncle would be the right fit for that sort of dog.
> 
> So I guess I'm looking for opinions on and experiences with these breeders. Some seem really awesome. Have all health tests on their dogs, title their dogs, talk about their breeding philosophy, etc. Some are missing some tests but don't indicate if the dog has ever been bred or seem awesome except for one thing, and some just don't post a lot of info on their websites. I don't want to scratch them off the list without knowing that they're not up to par for certain. For all I know they're perfect and just don't provide enough info on their website for me to know that. To really know my aunt and uncle would have to talk with the breeder but I don't know if they'll really understand enough about health test and such to see past a breeder's excuse or inadequate explanation. I want to send them a list of breeders I'm really confident in. So I'm hoping you can help me out with that. Anyway my list is split into two groups. One group is breeders who based on their websites have no issues, they seem great. The other group are breeders who are missing stuff, don't have enough info, or I have questions about.
> 
> So if anyone has info on any of these breeders, especially the "questionable" ones please pass it along. Don't worry if you only know about one breeder out of all of them, I want to hear it!
> 
> One thing I'm curious about for ALL of the breeders is whether they raise their pups in the house or in a kennel. I don't want to suggest kennel raised pups, I just don't like the idea. But lots of breeders don't mention where their puppies are raised so I would like that info if you have it. If in my search I found a breeder I thought raised their pups in kennels they got put in my second group of breeders (assuming they were otherwise good).
> 
> Also let me know if any of these breeders produce dogs that are "too much" to be solely family pets for the average owner.
> 
> 
> *Group 1: Breeders that appear to do everything right (let me know if you think/know otherwise!)
> 1. Abalee* Welcome to Abalee Golden Retrievers - Home
> *2. Broadway* ***Broadway Golden Retrievers
> *3. Cayberry* Cayberry Golden Retrievers - Connecticut
> *4. Cloverdale* Home - www.simplesite.com/cloverdale
> *5. Fox Run* FoxRun Goldens
> *6. Aquinna* Aquinna Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Sturbridge, Massachusetts
> *7. Astar* AStar Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Bridgewater, Ma
> *8. Cressida* Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com
> *9. Dromara* HOME - www.dromaragoldens.com
> *10. Starhill* * Starhill Golden Retrievers *
> *11. Yukon* Yukon Golden Retrievers and French Bulldogs, Puppies, breeders, Massachusetts - Home Page
> *12. Goldiva* Goldiva Golden Retrievers - Raising Champion Golden Retrievers in the USA & Canada
> *13. Poetic Gold *PoeticGold Golden Retrievers â€” PoeticGold Farm
> *14. Royal River* Royal River Retrievers – Golden Retriever Breeder in Yarmouth, ME
> *15. Eastshore* Welcome - Eastshore Golden Retrievers at Fieldstone Farm
> *16. Milbrose* Milbrose
> *17. Mirasol *Mirasol Goldens
> *18. Sunkissed* SUNKISSED GOLDENS (website isn't working atm, not sure why)
> *19. Thornlea* ThorneLea Golden Retrievers - Pelham New Hampshire
> *20. Butternut Hill* Butternut Hill Golden Retrievers
> *21. Goldensand* Goldensand Golden Retrievers - Vermont
> *22. Kilohana* Kilohana Golden Retrievers
> 
> 
> *Group 2: Breeders that seem good but I have some questions or concerns about
> 1. GingerRun* GingerRun Golden Retrievers - golden retriever breeders connecticut puppies
> -Parents of most recent litter are Meggy and Terran. I cannot find all health test info on either of them. Meggy is missing cardiac, Terran is missing cardiac and CERF. Otherwise they look good.
> *2. Valentia* Valentia- Home Page
> -Can't find some health tests on all but one dog
> *3. Clew Bay* Clew Bay Golden Retrievers - Home
> -None of their dogs have titles. Likely not a big deal to my aunt and uncle but I personally like some evidence that the dogs go out in public...it helps prove they have decent temperaments.
> *4. Golden Bear* Goldenbear Kennels - GOLDEN-B-BEAR Kennels,Â* Golden Retrievers - Sudbury, Massachusetts
> -Not a lot of titles but do have a lot of conformation photos.
> -Have at least four litters planned this year which seems a little excessive
> *5. Nautilus* Nautilus Golden Retrievers - Plymouth, MA (USA)
> -I cannot find all health tests for a lot of their dogs but don't know whether or not any of those dogs have actually been bred
> *6. Rainyday* Rainyday Golden Retrievers
> -Can't find all of the health tests for either parents of their current litter
> *7. Sapphire* golden retriever puppies
> -Can't find health tests on several dogs even though she claims on the website that they have them
> -None of the current dogs have any titles
> -Say they usually have 4 litters a year which is a little excessive
> *8. Tangleloft* Golden Retriever Breeder Tangleloft Golden Retrievers Established 1968 - 40 Years of Top Quality Champion Golden Retrievers and Golden Retriever Puppies - USA - Massachusetts - Brimfield - Boston - New England
> -Can't find all of the health tests for several dogs. One of them, Hayley, I know has been bred
> *9. Twin-Beau-D* Twin-Beau-D Golden Retrievers & Kennels
> -Can't find all health tests for many of their dogs
> -Females don't have any titles
> *10. Golden Dreams* Shutterfly
> -No titles on females
> -Website is out of date by about a year so not super sure of anything
> *11. Colonial* Colonial Goldens
> -Puppies appear to be raised in kennels
> *12. Pathfinder* Home
> -Only one dog has any titles but they do have conformation photos of other dogs
> *13. Profile* Profile Goldens - A Facility Exclusively for Golden Retreivers
> -Can't find all health tests on several dogs
> -Mostly there is just a general lack of info on the site
> *14. River Bound* Untitled 1
> -Can't find all health tests for Ashley who was bred in 2011
> *15. Southern Cross* Southern Cross Golden Retrievers - Homepage
> -Only one dog has titles
> *16. Starquest* Starquest Golden Retrievers
> -Only one dog has a title
> *17. Crangold* Crangold Golden Retrievers & Kennel
> -Website doesn't use the dogs' full names so it was very hard to find the necessary info. Using K9data I think I found most of the dogs and they were fully health tested. But if anyone knows for sure that would be nice.
> *18. Grey Birch* Grey Birch enter
> -Can't find all health tests for Indy who was bred but they claim she has all of the tests.
> *19. Magica* Magica Golden Retrievers: Agility, Obedience, Conformation and Training
> -Looks awesome but I don't know if she's actually a breeder
> 
> 
> I am also looking for info on *Marla Fields*. I don't have a kennel name. My mom is facebook friends with someone who just got a puppy from her. A quick search shows some of her dogs and they appear to be shown in conformation and fully health tested. Just wondering if anyone knows of her.
> 
> 
> So if anyone read all of that thank you for your help!


Crangold (vermont) top shelf.Golden Sands (vermont) not so.Had 3 dogs from them and all with issues.


----------



## eheinricher

lifeexplorenow said:


> Crangold (vermont) top shelf.Golden Sands (vermont) not so.Had 3 dogs from them and all with issues.


I have a six-year-old female from Golden Sands and she is an absolute dream. She is a healthy girl who loves people and works as a therapy dog. She was bred from Julia (Golden Sands) x Spenser (Sunkissed).


----------

